# TCC not found in repositories



## bsdnilux (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,

I installed 12.0 Current Generic Arm, but I have not managed to get TCC installed.


```
pkg install gcc
```
 gcc is installed! But, I need TCC.


```
pkg install tcc
```
 Did not find TCC into repositories.

Any help would be greatly helpful. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 26, 2017)

Welcome bsdnilux,
ports-mgmt/psearch is almost perfect for digging. `psearch tcc` outputs
lang/tcc and a few others which have the same letters. I hope this is what you want. I am not sure if there exists a package, from my understanding it should be. EDIT: Unfortunately portsmon which is usually available from the link is still under construction.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

bsdnilux said:


> I installed 12.0 Current


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

